# training puppies for off leash at the dog park



## bvh (Jan 13, 2016)

hi,
I have a 5 month old miniature poodle/spaniel, Murphy, who is ready to run. i have let him run off leash with the other dogs in a dog park twice. He loves it. He comes back to me but a few times during play its been on his time, not necessarily right when i called him. I do use treats and he is food driven. (Unfortunately, most of our dog parks are not enclosed.)
Any tips for training? thanks Brenda


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Train a rock solid recall with high value treats. Train to focus on you when asked and make eye contact for high value treats. Wean off the treats (Just a good boy should be sufficient) Don't take treats to the dog park. No balls at the dog park. Spaniels are famous for being heedless. They don't always come when called, however well trained.
Eric.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I began taking Timi to the dog park at off hours when there were no, or maybe one other dogs there. Her Dad and I called her back and forth between us, and when she was off sniffing. We gradually worked up to more and more crowded times, always practicing her recalls, and had she faltered, we would have backed up, but she never did. We always have dry, not stinky treats in our pockets when we go, and she knows it. Reinforcement is still 80 - 90 percent (never right in front of other dogs so as to avoid causing a riot). She always has the best recall in the park.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If your puppy is a good follower, you can try leaving to see if he'll want to go with you. Not after 5 minutes, but when he's had time to run. Get his attention and walk towards the door.

He might follow you and learn that when you call, it's time to go.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You have to have a 99.9999999% reliable recall. Also teach your pup to check in with you. Look up Brenda Aloff's "Get Connected" for more on this. 

I would also make sure your pup knows that she won't always be put on leash and have to leave when she comes to you. Call her. If she comes super fast, give her pets and praise and then tell her go play and let her go back to what she was doing. If she comes slowly put the leash on. She will come to understand that if she is really good about coming it doesn't always mean an end to playing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> You have to have a 99.9999999% reliable recall. Also teach your pup to check in with you. Look up Brenda Aloff's "Get Connected" for more on this.
> 
> I would also make sure your pup knows that she won't always be put on leash and have to leave when she comes to you. Call her. If she comes super fast, give her pets and praise and then tell her go play and let her go back to what she was doing. If she comes slowly put the leash on. She will come to understand that if she is really good about coming it doesn't always mean an end to playing.



Right, if coming when called means the end of fun, why would they come! Whatever the reinforcer, food or praise, do it frequently, in the middle of the good time, so it is just part of the good experience.
It is a sad thing when a person has to spend 15 minutes chasing their dog around the park!


----------



## bvh (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,
Thanks for all of the good information. I definitely have to work a lot more on the response to 'come'. Its his weakest command, at the moment. I may have to up the treat value as I have only been using his kibble. I will also practice in empty tennis courts a bit more but he will always come for food if its only him around. Once some parents put their toddlers in the court with him 'to watch the cute puppy'. He ignored them for food. I think his toughest distraction will be other dogs. I am hoping he can work on the command while at the park playing with other dogs (so he can continue to be socialized..and get exercise) or is this a bad idea, before his recall to come is really good?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*Recall first and foremost!!!!!! It is a lifesaving command. 
*
Also if you spend even just five minutes a couple of times a day working on his obedience he will be tired from thinking. My dogs are high energy, but most days we don't have long walks. Most days they are tired at the end of the day from thinking hard.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

bvh said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for all of the good information. I definitely have to work a lot more on the response to 'come'. Its his weakest command, at the moment. I may have to up the treat value as I have only been using his kibble. I will also practice in empty tennis courts a bit more but he will always come for food if its only him around. Once some parents put their toddlers in the court with him 'to watch the cute puppy'. He ignored them for food. I think his toughest distraction will be other dogs. I am hoping he can work on the command while at the park playing with other dogs (so he can continue to be socialized..and get exercise) or is this a bad idea, before his recall to come is really good?



Try going to the dog park at an off time, when there are no or very few other dogs around. Get the "come" solid under those conditions before you gradually work up to more and more crowded times. Timi's great "come" has gotten her out of plenty of "hairy" situations with other dogs at the park before anything even happened. It isn't just for convenience, it is to get them out of troublesome situations before they get bad!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

If you are going to leash your dog when you leave, frequently call your dog to you, reward, attach the leash, wait for eye contact, unhook the leash, "Go play!" Otherwise your dog can connect seeing the leash with leaving the park and learn not to come when called.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Click-N-Treat said:


> If you are going to leash your dog when you leave, frequently call your dog to you, reward, attach the leash, wait for eye contact, unhook the leash, "Go play!" Otherwise your dog can connect seeing the leash with leaving the park and learn not to come when called.



Yes, we pick Timi up because she is little, treat and put down. For a bigger dog, you want to do the same thing with the leash. For Timi, it has just become part of the fun that happens at the park.


----------

